# Delco-Remy Starter Generator



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

I need a new commutator frame end for a Delco-Remy starter generator, on a model 1476. The area where it bolts to the engine frame is broken off, and I cannot keep it tight/ alighned. Does anyone know if another brand tractor used this same combination, that is still being made (Cub, John Deere ect.). I would like to find something locally ( So. Maine), but haven't had much luck yet. I have already been to numerous salvage yards, and parts stores with no luck. Any suggestions on a replacement?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Charlie

I have an old Bolens that I am parting out and if you can send me a picture or something to guide me I will go out and check if I still have one. I know my Starter generator is in good shape from that tractor cause I had it rebuilt a few years ago at a starter shop. I just don't know what part you need.

Feel free to PM me if you would like.


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

post a pic i mite have it i have 2 bolens later James


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Charlie, if it turns out that none of the guys above have the part; you might try these guys. They may be able to help you out. Good luck! 

Sonny's Farm & Home Supply


----------



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

*Delco-Remy*

I just wanted to thank everyone for taking time to respond to my question and offering help. While discussing my problem at work, a co-worker asked if I had heard of a local shop that might be able to help. It seems that a radiator shop within 25 miles of my house also does electrical work (alternators/generators). I never would have looked under radiator in the phone book for a shop to find electrical parts. Anyways, when I called, they knew what I was looking for. They are sure they have what I need, and just asked me to bring in the old part so they could make sure I got the right one. It seems they have a stock of old/used parts. This weekend I plan on going to check it out. If this works out, I will post the contact info for them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great news that you may have found a solution locally and we can always use another source for hard to find Bolens parts.


----------

